# Application of fear on general populations by mediatic exposure to maintain power



## Creamu (Apr 14, 2022)

Hello,

the fear I am experiencing is soul crushing. I am stuck in a vicious scramble of fatalism and doom, by all the things going on in the world.

A random person told me that there is a effort to keep people in fear to keep them complacent. Is that true?


----------



## AlexMCS (Apr 14, 2022)

Turn off the news, live a better life.


----------



## Creamu (Apr 14, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> Turn off the news, live a better life.


But how can I prepare for the impending doom if I dont watch the news?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2022)

Fear and anger are indeed powerful tools for manipulating the general public with.  If what you're watching tries to evoke those emotions 24/7, it's not news.


----------



## Creamu (Apr 14, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Fear and anger are indeed powerful tools for manipulating the general public with.  If what you're watching tries to evoke those emotions 24/7, it's not news.


Yes, I see your point. Maybe this is the reason why I am so fearful.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> But how can I prepare for the impending doom if I dont watch the news?


I've got to ask: what are your preparations now, then?

If countries start to throw nuclear weapons, a few iodine pills aren't going to help surviving, and unless you're neighboring ukraine, you're daily life is hardly or not at all interrupted.

It was different for covid, yes. But even there the main real point was to either follow regulations and get vaccinated or do neither.


----------



## Valwinz (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Hello,
> 
> the fear I am experiencing is soul crushing. I am stuck in a vicious scramble of fatalism and doom, by all the things going on in the world.
> 
> A random person told me that there is a effort to keep people in fear to keep them complacent. Is that true?


yep


----------



## XDel (Apr 17, 2022)

yes


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> I've got to ask: what are your preparations now, then?
> 
> If countries start to throw nuclear weapons, a few iodine pills aren't going to help surviving, and unless you're neighboring ukraine, you're daily life is hardly or not at all interrupted.
> 
> It was different for covid, yes. But even there the main real point was to either follow regulations and get vaccinated or do neither.


With covid they got a look how the population would react if the fasad of classic american liberalism was to be discontinued.

I think we have powerful actors on this planet who are not guided by sober rational thought, and they are beginning to seriously loose their patience. It only needs a moodswing of a psychotic leader to cause a nuclear winter. My preperations are:

-secret hideout with thick dense walls to filter most of the radiation until the main load is halfend a few times,
-a bucket of tallow
- and a smartphone with my favorite retro games.

. I havent figured out a way to recharge yet
...


Valwinz said:


> yep





XDel said:


> yes


I knew it...


----------



## Coto (Apr 17, 2022)

Actually the overall fear serves different purposes:

1) fourth generation warfare by URSS 2.0
2) real enemies don't want you to feel encouraged and actually pressure the real threats
3) sovereign countries don't dare to go against the real enemies (sovereign countries still enforcing sovereignty and independence vs the ones invaded by the real enemies, local government included)

And the "fear" technically would be "demoralization", see an ex-KGB analysis about it.


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

Coto said:


> Actually the overall fear serves different purposes:
> 
> 1) fourth generation warfare by URSS 2.0
> 2) real enemies don't want you to feel encouraged and actually pressure the real threats
> ...


Im scared...


----------



## Coto (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Im scared...


don't. Be active and helpful to society, it'll really fix things for you.


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

Coto said:


> don't. Be active and helpful to society, it'll really fix things for you.


What to do?


----------



## Coto (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> What to do?


What I did:
-Join the military
-Dedicate 100% of my free time to help people here in Chile through programming (yes I love coding), making games and whatnot. So a new source of income happens even if the country's gone socialist. And it's actually working! lol


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

Coto said:


> What I did:
> -Join the military
> -Dedicate 100% of my free time to help people here in Chile through programming (yes I love coding), making games and whatnot. So a new source of income happens even if the country's gone socialist. And it's actually working! lol


You better get yourself a bucket of tallow


----------



## Coto (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> You better get yourself a bucket of tallow


No thanks I prefer coffee. But anyway, i'd suggest you grow up some balls or gonads


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

Coto said:


> No thanks I prefer coffee. But anyway, i'd suggest you grow up some balls or gonads


Coffee puts stress on your adrenals and inhibits hormone production such as testosterone.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> A random person told me that there is a effort to keep people in fear to keep them complacent. Is that true?


To some point, that is always true. But also not new, the world was still capable of moving from the Yellow Peril and the Red Scare all the way to... a new Yellow Peril and a new Red Scare a century later. I'm sure The Specter will show up again too; I mean, someone in this thread thinks a milktoast social democrat is socialist! And a lack of goods gets turned into a wage problem, again.
All this has happened before, and all this will happen again. Except the environment, we only have one of those, and it takes a while to recover. And MAD, you never know, but there's nothing you can do.
The very serious people will keep lying, and the world will keep spinning.


----------



## XDel (Apr 17, 2022)

And seek not ye what ye shall eat, or what ye shall drink, neither be ye of doubtful mind.
For all these things do the nations of the world seek after: and your Father knoweth that ye have need of these things.
But rather seek ye the kingdom of God; and all these things shall be added unto you.
 Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom. - Luke 12:29-32

And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what _is_ that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.” - Romans 12:2


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

XDel said:


> And seek not ye what ye shall eat, or what ye shall drink, neither be ye of doubtful mind.
> For all these things do the nations of the world seek after: and your Father knoweth that ye have need of these things.
> But rather seek ye the kingdom of God; and all these things shall be added unto you.
> Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom. - Luke 12:29-32
> ...


I like this old style literature thing, but its hard for me to follow.


----------



## XDel (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I like this old style literature thing, but its hard for me to follow.


----------



## XDel (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I like this old style literature thing, but its hard for me to follow.




Here is an analogy from Plato about the Illusions of The World.

We are unchained prisoners seated with our backs to a wall, watching as images dance upon the wall across the room from us. 
As far as we are concerned, this is reality, but in truth, behind the wall upon which our backs rest are a group of cloaked strangers holding images upon staffs, which because of the fire seated behind them, their shadows are cast upon the wall. 

Thus what we perceive as reality is but a shadows of an image. Were we to stand up, turn around, face the wall, climb over it, and pass behind the blinding light of the fire, we would find another light still that led to the access tunnel to the true world above from which the images that cast the shadows were they themselves based, but also the shadows they reflected by the blinding flame of the fire. 

Once upon the surface, one is said to be able to perceive reality as it really is, and thus become a philosopher.


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

XDel said:


> Here is an analogy from Plato about the Illusions of The World.
> 
> We are unchained prisoners seated with our backs to a wall, watching as images dance upon the wall across the room from us.
> As far as we are concerned, this is reality, but in truth, behind the wall upon which our backs rest are a group of cloaked strangers holding images upon staffs, which because of the fire seated behind them, their shadows are cast upon the wall.


He basically described the hollywood of his time. Hollywood is now relitict of the past and even the hollywoodisation of gaming come crashing down.


XDel said:


> Thus what we perceive as reality is but a shadows of an image. Were we to stand up, turn around, face the wall, climb over it, and pass behind the blinding light of the fire, we would find another light still that led to the access tunnel to the true world above from which the images that cast the shadows were they themselves based, but also the shadows they reflected by the blinding flame of the fire.


Basically, get off the couch and look at the true nature of things.


XDel said:


> Once upon the surface, one is said to be able to perceive reality as it really is, and thus become a philosopher.


Or just a sovereign entity.


----------



## smf (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> A random person told me that there is a effort to keep people in fear to keep them complacent. Is that true?


Out of all the billions of people alive, yes some do keep people in fear to control them. The question is who it is doing that.

QAnon will tell you that it's some people meeting up in a pizza restaurant, others will tell you it's people like QAnon.

Whatever the truth, you can choose to either get involved in the drama or not.



Creamu said:


> But how can I prepare for the impending doom if I dont watch the news?


It's usually too late to do anything meaningful by the time it hits the news.

If you live in an area that gets tornado's etc then having an alert on your phone should be enough.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 17, 2022)

Putin has been called a maniac and Hitler for the past decade, yet the West does all it can to provoke him and wants to starve the Russian population (so that it overthrows him). Mh a maniac with the biggest nuclear arsenal and a rioting population. What could go wrong?

With regards to a virus: COVID19 has at least prepared the world for more deadly viruses. Parts of the population, however, have lost trust in the government and would probably not "believe" in a new, more deadly virus if it showed up.

The retro game comment made me chuckle. If you are serious: The original Game Boy had a solar energy panel. But I guess there is no sunlight where you would be hiding in a nuclear winter.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> But how can I prepare for the impending doom if I dont watch the news?


The same you prepare for impending doom BY watching the news. Nothing. 

Media is driven by engagement, not by the virtue of truly informing their users. 
After Trump left office, nobody had anything to talk about, so they picked up the one thing they could that was able to remain after his presidency, COVID. They beat that drum day in and day out up until Russia-Ukraine war, which was more topical and probably easier to engage people who became apathetic to hearing COVID each and every day. All seemingly suspicious to me. We never did seem to really "solve" COVID, it just finally became irrelevant when there was something else more topical to finally talk about.

Media is completely and utterly full of shit. Never trust them, even if what they're telling you aligns with your ideals.  I stopped going to news sites, I don't watch news on TV. I generally don't even visit news/politics sections in the few forums I go to anymore (which, for the record, is this and one or two other niche places. I don't do Facebook, Twitter, etc). 

Having done this has been the healthiest thing imaginable for my mental well being. Should something so truly important come up that I need to prepare, I have friends and family that would inform me.


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> The retro game comment made me chuckle. If you are serious: The original Game Boy had a solar energy panel. But I guess there is no sunlight where you would be hiding in a nuclear winter.


Maybe I can install a solar pannel to my hideout to charge my smartphone.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> The same you prepare for impending doom BY watching the news. Nothing.


That is not true. I have a secret hideout and a bucket of tallow.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> All seemingly suspicious to me. We never did seem to really "solve" COVID, it just finally became irrelevant when there was something else more topical to finally talk about.


Yes, and when we ask too many uncomfortable question we'll get literally nuked, like the japanese after they sought to surrender.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> Having done this has been the healthiest thing imaginable for my mental well being. Should something so truly important come up that I need to prepare, I have friends and family that would inform me.


I hope you'll make a swift recovery.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> That is not true. I have a secret hideout and a bucket of tallow.
> 
> I hope you'll make a swift recovery.


Truly think about what actual end of civilization is going to be. To what point is a bunker truly valuable? Perhaps you survive an imminent nuclear fallout if you're conveniently positioned to bunker down when Armageddon happens...but then what? Society is literally at an end. Anything remotely accessible is gone. Even mundane illnesses are now death incarnate. The accessibility and fertility of the land is up in the air, plus seeds to farm.
In such a mad max future, even if you do manage to make it, given societal collapse, all it takes is some mad max anarchy for someone to come to take your resources and kill you.

When it boils down to it, if you spend your whole life bunkering down for fear of imminent societal collapse, you aren't really living at all. There are things out of our control and we can only live for ourselves and our local friends, family, and community. All this fixation on doomsday that is put upon us by the media is damaging to the psyche. It's best to live life to its fullest with given circumstances and accept there are inevitable unknowns and potential for extraneous circumstances. But we've gotten this far without any end of the world, so statistically speaking, you haven't much to worry about other than the innate fears implanted by the media trying to prop up viewership numbers.


I've been detoxed for a while. Been in a healthy state for a few years at this point. It's great, and it really goes to show just how meaningless things are by how over engaged people are and how everyone else is seemingly in constant outrage.


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> Truly think about what actual end of civilization is going to be. To what point is a bunker truly valuable?


Oh you'll know when it comes.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> Perhaps you survive an imminent nuclear fallout if you're conveniently positioned to bunker down when Armageddon happens...but then what?


Tallow and retrogames.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> Society is literally at an end. Anything remotely accessible is gone. Even mundane illnesses are now death incarnate. The accessibility and fertility of the land is up in the air, plus seeds to farm.


With the growing incompetence we are coming closer to this every day anyway


Gamemaster1379 said:


> In such a mad max future, even if you do manage to make it, given societal collapse, all it takes is some mad max anarchy for someone to come to take your resources and kill you.


Thats why my hideout is secret


Gamemaster1379 said:


> When it boils down to it, if you spend your whole life bunkering down for fear of imminent societal collapse, you aren't really living at all.


How so?


Gamemaster1379 said:


> There are things out of our control and we can only live for ourselves and our local friends, family, and community. All this fixation on doomsday that is put upon us by the media is damaging to the psyche.


Doesnt make it any less real. We are heading for doom.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> It's best to live life to its fullest with given circumstances and accept there are inevitable unknowns and potential for extraneous circumstances.


There a knowns, and the doom that is coming is one of them.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> But we've gotten this far without any end of the world, so statistically speaking, you haven't much to worry about other than the innate fears implanted by the media trying to prop up viewership numbers.


Most of the species that have ever existed are extinct.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> I've been detoxed for a while. Been in a healthy state for a few years at this point. It's great, and it really goes to show just how meaningless things are by how over engaged people are and how everyone else is seemingly in constant outrage.


Happy for your success. Keep it going!


----------



## omgcat (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> It only needs a moodswing of a psychotic leader to cause a nuclear winter.



this isn't actually true, nuclear launch is not automated and it takes a large chain of people to get a nuke off the ground, and people have stopped launches in the past. everyone knows that nuclear war will kill them and their families and as such will most likely refuse a direct order to launch nukes. if any president of the USA tries to do it without congressional approval they will be refused, and probably removed through the 25th amendment. i'm fairly certain someone would straight kill putin if he actually even tried to seriously start a launch, the oligarchs like their money and power (which would go poof along with everything else).


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

omgcat said:


> this isn't actually true, nuclear launch is not automated and it takes a large chain of people to get a nuke off the ground, and people have stopped launches in the past. everyone knows that nuclear war will kill them and their families and as such will most likely refuse a direct order to launch nukes. if any president of the USA tries to do it without congressional approval they will be refused, and probably removed through the 25th amendment. i'm fairly certain someone would straight kill putin if he actually even tried to seriously start a launch, the oligarchs like their money and power (which would go poof along with everything else).


I like your positive outlook, but it is misguided. Who killed the manhatten project people before during or after they nuked japan? They had discussion to nuke Kyoto since it is the historic and cultural center of japan. This is no military reasoning, its just psychotic.

Another intersting detail is that they were estimating a chance of 10% that they would wipe out the whole planet by developing and testing the bomb, but were not hesitating to do so.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Oh you'll know when it comes.


My point is not that it may or may not come, but to the extent that live after will be viable should it come. It's not unreasonable to think the extremity of the incident may result in the death of everyone, or create an uninhabitable land to the point that a bunker is meaningless.


Creamu said:


> Tallow and retrogames.


Surely you don't intend to live an entire live on bunker stores, or rather -- that you even could. There's also the aspect of the phycological distress that comes with doing so, especially with consideration of a post-apocalyptical world. 


Creamu said:


> Thats why my hideout is secret


You have to come out at some point. You're also going to have to have land for farming. That can only be so hidden.


Creamu said:


> How so?


We, as people in this day and age, have luxuries handed to us not achievable by the fundamentals of survival. We don't hunt and gather. We have luxurious shelters. We have order that dissuades survival of the fittest anarchy.  We have boundless information and the ability to instantly communicate to one another across the world, as we are doing right now.

With hesitance to leverage any of this with fear of inevitable collapse, you'll never be on the same footing as those around you in terms of progression of your well-being and career growth. 


Creamu said:


> Doesnt make it any less real. We are heading for doom.


We have Rome that conquered it's neighbors, if not most of the world. Pillaging and destruction of entire towns by people like Genghis Khan, Alexander the Great, Napoleon, etc. We even had two literal world wars. 

In my lifetime alone, we've seen Y2K, September 11th, continued wars in the middle east, 2012, and for all the liberal political ideologists, the election of Donald Trump -- all as "end of the world".  It's all doomsaying.

To my points earlier, there's also consideration of, _if_ such an event occurs, the extremity of it. If you're not instantly killed, how habitable will things be post catastrophe? 

Ultimately, yes, that's unclear. There's a chance it could be with some level of bunker to sustain throughout.  If that were true, you could have your bunker for peace of mind. But it should be no more than something in the back of your mind. Obsessing over it and being fearful day to day goes back to my other point, which is, you aren't living life.

Also consider, that if the degradation of society does occur into this post-apolocyptic world; if it isn't instant death from nukes, reasonably speaking, the degradation would be slow enough that it would be a reasonable point of no return to give you ample time to go to your bunker. You don't need to poison yourself consuming media everyday to try and get a lead on this.



Creamu said:


> Most of the species that have ever existed are extinct.


Given an infinite amount of time, no species will survive forever. We're already racing against the clock of our own sun exploding and killing all life on this planet. Will we make it off in time as a species? Who knows? That's billions of years away and we may achieve it before then or find ourselves ended by another event. Our life is short, and those aren't things for us to worry about for ourselves.
We've been here for an estimated 2 million years. Average life expectancy is around, what, call it 72 years old?  We've been here a long time and have grown civilization each generation. The likelihood of this 0.0036% passage of time being where humans conflicts devolve to a point that the world doesn't preserve its self interest and doomsdays is very much unlikely.



Creamu said:


> Happy for your success. Keep it going!


I appreciate that. Hopefully some of my perspective resonates with you.


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> My point is not that it may or may not come, but to the extent that live after will be viable should it come. It's not unreasonable to think the extremity of the incident may result in the death of everyone, or create an uninhabitable land to the point that a bunker is meaningless.


I estimate maximum cozyness in my secret hideout.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> Surely you don't intend to live an entire live on bunker stores, or rather -- that you even could. There's also the aspect of the phycological distress that comes with doing so, especially with consideration of a post-apocalyptical world.


We need to become tough


Gamemaster1379 said:


> You have to come out at some point. You're also going to have to have land for farming. That can only be so hidden.


No, I refuse to come out. I only come out when radiation is low enough and ther eis something worth going out for.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> We, as people in this day and age, have luxuries handed to us not achievable by the fundamentals of survival. We don't hunt and gather. We have luxurious shelters. We have order that dissuades survival of the fittest anarchy.  We have boundless information and the ability to instantly communicate to one another across the world, as we are doing right now.


We must become tough.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> With hesitance to leverage any of this with fear of inevitable collapse, you'll never be on the same footing as those around you in terms of progression of your well-being and career growth.


Yeah but they dont know whats coming to them.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> We have Rome that conquered it's neighbors, if not most of the world. Pillaging and destruction of entire towns by people like Genghis Khan, Alexander the Great, Napoleon, etc. We even had two literal world wars.
> 
> In my lifetime alone, we've seen Y2K, September 11th, continued wars in the middle east, 2012, and for all the liberal political ideologists, the election of Donald Trump -- all as "end of the world".  It's all doomsaying.
> 
> To my points earlier, there's also consideration of, _if_ such an event occurs, the extremity of it. If you're not instantly killed, how habitable will things be post catastrophe?


They will be confy and cozy in the secret hideout


Gamemaster1379 said:


> Ultimately, yes, that's unclear. There's a chance it could be with some level of bunker to sustain throughout.  If that were true, you could have your bunker for peace of mind. But it should be no more than something in the back of your mind. Obsessing over it and being fearful day to day goes back to my other point, which is, you aren't living life.


Look, things are going to get worse real soon.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> Also consider, that if the degradation of society does occur into this post-apolocyptic world; if it isn't instant death from nukes, reasonably speaking, the degradation would be slow enough that it would be a reasonable point of no return to give you ample time to go to your bunker. You don't need to poison yourself consuming media everyday to try and get a lead on this.


But I will never know why the madmen did it.


Gamemaster1379 said:


> Given an infinite amount of time, no species will survive forever. We're already racing against the clock of our own sun exploding and killing all life on this planet. Will we make it off in time as a species? Who knows? That's billions of years away and we may achieve it before then or find ourselves ended by another event. Our life is short, and those aren't things for us to worry about for ourselves.
> We've been here for an estimated 2 million years. Average life expectancy is around, what, call it 72 years old?  We've been here a long time and have grown civilization each generation. The likelihood of this 0.0036% passage of time being where humans conflicts devolve to a point that the world doesn't preserve its self interest and doomsdays is very much unlikely.
> 
> 
> I appreciate that. Hopefully some of my perspective resonates with you.


It resonates. But you are trying to reason yourself out of the doom that is straight a head. That is the critical weakpoint in your thinking.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I estimate maximum cozyness in my secret hideout.
> 
> We need to become tough
> 
> ...


You do you, my man. I see no more "imminent doom" now than ever before. WW2 was more likely a world end scenario than now. And even if it were, I'm going to make the most out of my life while I'm still able. Bunkering down in isolation in a post apolocyptic world sounds like hell.

> But I will never know why the madmen did it.
For someone so focused on minimalism and survival, this seems particularly trivial and a terrible reason to poison your mind for a potential lifetime for such a trivial gain.


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> You do you, my man. I see no more "imminent doom" now than ever before. WW2 was more likely a world end scenario than now. And even if it were, I'm going to make the most out of my life while I'm still able. Bunkering down in isolation in a post apolocyptic world sounds like hell.
> 
> > But I will never know why the madmen did it.
> For someone so focused on minimalism and survival, this seems particularly trivial and a terrible reason to poison your mind for a potential lifetime for such a trivial gain.


I understand. Just be careful, and if you recognize the unfortunate situation we are in for what it is, just remember these three things:

1.Secret hideout
2. Bucket of tallow
3. Retro games


----------



## Viri (Apr 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Hello,
> 
> the fear I am experiencing is soul crushing. I am stuck in a vicious scramble of fatalism and doom, by all the things going on in the world.
> 
> A random person told me that there is a effort to keep people in fear to keep them complacent. Is that true?


Yes. The media want you to be scared and fearing everything. It's how they get ratings. I think of the media as "fear porn".

If you went by just what the media says, the world would be a way scarier place than it really is. We're in one of the most peaceful times in human history. But you'd think otherwise, if you went by the media.

Good news doesn't get as much ratings as bad news. Just remember, the media is also a business, and only care about ratings and ads.


----------



## Creamu (Apr 17, 2022)

Viri said:


> We're in one of the most peaceful times in human history.


O__________O


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

Will Elon Musks takeover campain of the media (twitter) usher in a new era of hyper fear? If everying can be posted on twitter, think of all the frightening things that will be posted....


----------



## Dr_Faustus (May 3, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Will Elon Musks takeover campain of the media (twitter) usher in a new era of hyper fear? If everying can be posted on twitter, think of all the frightening things that will be posted....


I don't see any change in anything. People that have been over reacting to it have been the type who lack understanding of the fact that Twitter has always been a flaming dumpster of shitty people and their thoughts and opinions. The only difference now is that its going to become less of an echo chamber.


----------



## Creamu (May 3, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> I don't see any change in anything. People that have been over reacting to it have been the type who lack understanding of the fact that Twitter has always been a flaming dumpster of shitty people and their thoughts and opinions. The only difference now is that its going to become less of an echo chamber.


I hope you are right. What if people start organizing on twitter and start doing actions in real life?


----------



## Dr_Faustus (May 3, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I hope you are right. What if people start organizing on twitter and start doing actions in real life?


Its what happened in the past, the present, and will probably be in the future.

I mean January 6 did not happen simply out of coincidence, it was organized via social media sites. The only difference is how you approach the event. You take your information, plan ahead and ensure there will be no issue presented from it, or you intentionally give it the most ignorance possible. The outcomes of these can be again, exampled by events such as the Storm Area 51 event, and January 6 on the scare of how much/little the actions were presented by the government involved in the matters.

That pretty much goes for any argument about January 6, to say that the security was lacking for the event would be a factual understatement, and probably intentional given that the amount of force present for when Storm Area 51 was the same government, and had put so much effort into counter defense even outright telling people that death by being shot is within their right of doing so there if they cross any boundaries, ensuring that the event never became anything more than a joke and a party. Two similar scenarios given two very different priorities of force and security with two very different outcomes. They had the opportunity to stomp out the crowds for Jan 6 if they wanted to, but chose not to for clear reasons.

Simply said its about responding counter force. If you don't treat it like a big deal, people will take advantage of the situation. If you take a situation very seriously though, then people will actually be scared to actually do anything more than the bare minimum.


----------



## Creamu (May 3, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Simply said its about responding counter force. If you don't treat it like a big deal, people will take advantage of the situation. If you take a situation very seriously though, then people will actually be scared to actually do anything more than the bare minimum.


I'm already scared...


----------

